# 15 Stunden zum Rendern eines 30 min Films bei Premiere Pro..



## NeoPuschkin (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute, ich habe das im Titel genannte Problem und komme einfach nicht auf kürzere Zeiten zum Rendern.
Ausgangssituation: Mit meinem Camcorder (Canon MVX i250) habe ich ca. 1 Stunde Videomaterial aufgezeichnet, das komplette Material habe ich mit Pinnacle Studio 9 (Einstellung: volle DV Qualität) auf die Festplatte gezogen, die Datei war ca. 12 GB groß und im .avi Format, soweit ganz normal, wie ich denke
Das Movie habe ich nun in Premiere Pro 1.5 importiert und geschnitten und bearbeitet, es lief immernoch einwandfrei.
Zum rendern habe ich _Datei>Exportieren>Film _gewählt und unter _Einstellungen_ DV AVI und das PAL Videoformat genommen, nur dann kam der Horror mit 15 Stunden Renderzeit
Adobe Premiere Pro 1.5 soll ein Ressourcenfresser sein, liegt es an meinem System?

_Prozessor: Amd Athlon XP 2400+ (133 mHZ FSB)_
_Festplatte: Seagate 200GB/7200upm/8mb Cache_
_Mainboard: MSI K7N2 Delta-L (200 mHZ FSB)_
_Arbeitsspeicher: OEM 512 MB /166 FSB_
_Grafik: Geforce 4 ti4200_

Oder liegt es an der Dateigröße von 12 Gigabyte, weshalb es so lange dauert, bzw. gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Dateigröße und Qualität zu verringern?

Das endgültige Movie soll am Ende auf eine DVD gebrannt werden, weshalb mir auch die Möglichkeit offensteht, die Funktionen von Premiere zu nutzen, nur wenn ich "auf DVD ausgeben" wähle und dort niedrigste Qualitätseinstellungen benutze, kommt eine Fortschrittsanzeige mit einem einfachen Balken der vollläuft, sobald es fertig ist. Jedoch bewegt sich der Balken selbst nach einer Stunde kein Stück.

Ich bräuchte Hilfe von euch, denn ich weiß echt nicht weiter, danke im Vorraus!


----------



## goela (6. Oktober 2004)

Habe "nur" Premiere 6.0. Dort gibt es die Einstellung "Neu komprimieren", ist dies angewählt, dann wird das Ganze Video neu gerendert!
Schau mal, ob Du in den Projekt bzw. Exporteinstellungen nicht ebenfalls diese Option hast und diese dummerweise auch noch aktiviert ist!


----------



## Joh (6. Oktober 2004)

Hast du die 15h durchlaufen lassen oder stand das bloß im Info-Fenster?
Premiere übertreibt da nämlich am Anfang gerne mal ein bischen!


----------



## Element0 (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Puschkin,

für diese besagten 15 Stunden Renderzeit kann es mehrere Gründe geben.






_- Deine Hardware ist nicht leistungsfähig genug um die Renderzeit erträglich zu halten _
_- Versuche es bei den Qualitätseinstellungen über Adobe Media Encoder_
_- Möglicherwiese ist nur eine kleine Einstellung dafür verantwortlich, dass der Rendervorgangzeitlich ausgedehnt wird. Überprüfe deine Rendereinstellungen gründlich!_



​Probier einfach ein wenig herum, aber wenn es nichts mit den Einstellungen zu tun hat, musst du dir wohl eine neue CPU kaufen(^^) oder die Zeitlang eine Kanne Tee trinken.




Mfg, Kreischen 

​


----------

